
Contracts For Getting More Programs Less Wrong [video] - pjmlp
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lNITrPhl2_A
======
hackermailman
I took his 15-122 course[1] back when the lectures were still open. Excellent
material, especially if you're writing something like Ethereum contracts. He
is a freelance computer science prof now so if you live around Raleigh, NC you
can take courses with him for compilers, coq, contracts.

[1][https://www.cs.cmu.edu/~15122/schedule.shtml](https://www.cs.cmu.edu/~15122/schedule.shtml)

